# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دیگه کم آوردم...

## mahoor_j

سلام به اعضای انجمن و هرکسی که اینو میخونه
راستش این متنو بعد از ناامیدی از همه جامینویسم
شاید الان پیش خودتون با دیدن عنوان تاپیک بگین این دیگه چقد منفی بافه و ضعیف
ولی دیگه از همه جا تقریبا ناامید شدم و اینجا تنها جایی بود که به ذهنم رسید برای نوشتن این متن
دیگه حتی برام مهم نیست مردم چه طوری قضاوت کنن

امسال اولین کنکور من هست و به احتمال خیلی زیاد دراون شکست خواهم خورد چون تا حالا هیچ کاری واسش نکردم
البته اطرافیانم میگن سال اول زیاد مهم نیست ولی رفتارشون بامن یه چیز دیگه میگه منم از این طور زندگی کردن دیگه واقعاً خسته شدم
شاید دلیل اینکه تا حالا هیچی نخوندم یا خوندم ولی بی فایده بوده تنبلی خودم بوده شاید این بوده که همش بهونه آوردم شایدم به خاطر اینه رشتمو اونطور که باید دوست نداشتم 
شاید الآنم فکر کنید همه اینا تقصیر خودمه که درک میکنم 
ولی جدا کم آوردم
حتی اگرم الان بخوام یه شروع به اصطلاح طوفانی داشته باشم هم نمیتونم اون رشته ای که باید رو بیارم
و می‌دونم بعد از کنکور امسال اطرافیان خودم قراره چه رفتاری باهام داشته باشند
الان حتما میگین چقد به حرف بقیه اهمیت میدم 
ولی خب این منو واقعا آزار میده که هیچ کاری نمیتونم واسه بهبود وضعیت خودم انجام بدم
از مقایسه شدن خودم با بقیه خسته شدم واقعا خسته شدم
اهل گدایی انگیزه هم نیستم چون هیچ فایده ای ندارد
نمیدونم کی اینو میخونه یا هرکس که میخونه شاید براش مهم نباشه 

ولی دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم
چند بار هم سعی کردم خودکشی کنم تا حداقل از حرف بقیه راحت بشم می‌دونم اشتباه بود کارم ولی خب اون موقع فکر میکردم چاره ای واسم نمونده بود
من هیچ کدوم از شماها رو نمی‌شناسم ولی گفتم که اینجا تنها جایی بود که میشد افکارمو بنویسم
دلم میخواد فقط از این وضعیت خلاص بشم 
چون دیگه واقعا کم اوردم...

----------


## anis79

کنکور اینقد ارزش نداره که بخوای به خودکشی حتی فکر کنی
دوست عزیزم حرف هیچکس برات مهم نباشه دانشکدها پر از افرادیه که پشت کنکور موندن بخاطر اهدافشون 
همین الانم میتونی تلاش کنی
فکر کن امسال کنکور نداری 
از هر درس ی سری بخش انتخاب کن تست بزن که سال بعد کارت راحت تر باشه حداقل بدوونی کجاها رو بهتر خوندی یکم با منابعی که داری و سبکو سیاقشون اشنا شی

----------


## high.target

_همه ما ی روزی باید یاد بگیریم
تو زندگی مون ب ی سری حرفا بی اهمیت باشیم
اون حرفایی که دیگران میزن
که نا امیدمون کنن
که بگن تو هیچی نشدی
که بگن بچه هه گیجه
که ....
هزار بارم این حرفا رو شنیدیم
ولی میدونی چیه
تو باید خودت رو محور ببینی
ما ی واحد مدیریت داشتیم استادمون میگف بعضی آدما
دوس دارن همه چیو بندازن گردن دیگران
همه چیزو بیرون میبینن همه اتفاقا منشا ش بیرونه
مث کیا
اونی که تلاش نمیکنه
بعد میره سر جلسه امتحان میگه
مراقب بد بود
جام بد بود
هوا بد بود
اینا آدمایی ان ک فقط میترسن
مث خودم 
میترسیدم 
و همین باعث شد اولین امتحان دانشگاه مو بیفتم
بماند که تا الآنم دارم چوبشو میخورم
چون مدیر گروه لج کرد
ولی نگاه کن اگ من نمیترسیدم
همون ریاضی یک  که کلا سوالای دبیرستان بود رو جواب میدادم وضعم فرق نمیکرد؟؟
میکرد
واقعا هم فرق مسکرد
اگه با همون ترس بقیه امتحانا مو بد میدادم
چی؟؟؟
ی بنده خدایی میگف ما ت ایران از اول دبستان داریم امتتان میدیم
سالی ۲۰ تا حداقل
ولی خعلی بیشتره قطعا چرا
چون همون املا های بچگی ی امتخان بود
حالا ب فرض ۲۰ تا اصلا
۱۲ سالم درس میخونیم
۱۲ضربدر ۲۰
میشهههه
۲۴۰ تا امتحان
دیگه واسه آدمی ک ۲۴۰ تا امتحان داده باید از ۲۴۱ امین بترسه؟؟
اگ ۷ ساله بودیم امتحانمون ۲۰ خط املا بود
حالا ۱۷ ساله شدیم امتحانمون ۲۰۰ تا سواله
سخته؟
نع
به خدا سخ نیس
ما واسه خودمون سختش کردیم
ببین الآن ب خودت ی سوال از پنجم ابتدایی بدن بلد نیستی حل کنی؟
بلدی
ولی چرا؟؟
چون قبول داری که تو کلاس پنجم مبحث تناسب  رو گذروندی
پس میتونی حلش کنی
ولی اگه ون تناسب ساده رو ی ذره اصطلاحات قلنبه سلمبه قاطیش کنن
آدم میترسه دیگه جلو نمیره
دیگه حلش نمیکنه
چون فک میکنه عجیب غریبه
ولی همون تناسبه اس

تو به خودت ایمان بیار
ایمان بیار که از همه چی بالا تری
میگه آسممما نبار امانت نتوانست کشید قرعه فال...
میدونی آسمان نتونسته امانت و. قبول کنه
ولی آدم تونسته
و خدا چون دیده میتونه امانت داده بهش مگه نه؟
مگه نمیگیم حکمت داره
اگ آدم نمیتونس خب این قدرتو بهش نمیداد
میگن انیشتین خمش از ۱۰ درصد مغز ش استفاده کرده بوده
ببین چ قدرتیه این مغز
اون اصن باهوش
ما اگ از ۱۰۰درصد مغز ناقصمون استفاده کنیم با ۱۰ درصد اون برابر نمیشه؟
میشه
اگه نشه با ۵ درصدش که میشع
اگه هم نشه با ۲ درصد اش میشه
دیگه با ۲ درصد هوش انیشتین 
هاروارد هم قبولی دانشگاه های ایران که جای خود داره_

----------


## Zahra77

حله بیا باهم خودکشی کنیم مث نهنگا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza2018

خوب اگر واقع بینانه به قضیه نگاه کنیم،کسی که تا الان نخونده خیلی دور از ذهن هست امسال بتونه رتبه خوبی بیاره (البته استثنا همیشه وجود داره)...با دید مثبت نگاه کن اینکه خانواده با پشت کنکور موندن مشکلی ندارن خودش امتیاز بزرگی هست
اگر میخوای از این وضعیت خلاص بشی،شروع کن به مطالعه برای کنکور 99...
رسیدن به درصدی حدود 40-50 و حتی بالاتر در درس های عمومی از الان امکان پذیر هست،در درس های اختصاصی هم مباحث ساده(مثل الگو دنباله،احتمال،آمار،یا قسمت دوم فیزیک 12)رو با توجه به وضعیتت انتخاب کن و شروع کن به خوندن.
در مورد شروع طوفانی گفتی،چیزی به اسم شروع طوفانی در عالم واقعیت وجود نداره و این چیز ها در افسانه هایی هست که مشاور ها میبافن شروع باید آهسته و پیوسته باشه.با ساعت مطالعه کم(هرچقدر که تونستی مثلا 4 ساعت)شروع کن و کم کم ساعت مطالعه رو افزایش بده.

----------


## high.target

_اون همه برات نوشتم دوس داشتی بخون
دوسم نداشتی واسه قدر دانی بخون
ولی بدون
ما همون خلیفه خداییم ک خدا گفته
دریا رو مسخر مون کرده
همونیم که گفته همه چی برای تو تو برای خودم
همونیم ک فرشته ها قدرت درکشو نداشتن

خودتو نباز
به خدا فقط ب فکر خودت بستگی داره
تو ذهنت خودت بازنده ندون تلاش کن
جلو برو
ب حرفای اطرافیان گوش نده
مث همون قورباغه ههه
که همه میگفتن بهشون نمیتونین
ولی یکشیون رف بالا
چرا
چون صدای اطرافیانشو نمیشنید
چون فک میکرد دادن تشویقش میکنن
در حالی که هیچ کس اونو تشویق نمیکرد هیچ رسما داشت تکذیب هم میکرد
ببین
فکر
فکر میکرد همه تشویقش میکنن
فکررررررر
خودتو قبول داشته باش
و جلو برو
نمیگم سخت نیس سخته ولی نه خعلی
آخرش ی لذتی داره که با دنیا عوضش نمیکنی
با ماشین فراری و بوگاتی هم عوضش نمیکنی
با گرون ترین پنت هواس دنیا هم عوض نمیکنی
چون حسیه که متعلق به توعه
و هیچ کس هم نمیتونه داشته باشتش مال خود خود خودت
چون هیچ کس نمیدونه کیا گفتن نمیتونی
هیچ کس نمیدونه چیا میگفتن بهت
اون حس جاست فور یوعه
این فرصت برات هست
خرابش نکن_

----------


## genzo

ببخشیدا ما ها تو کنکور خوندن واقعا رشد میکنیم 
بزرگ میشیم 
با سختی ها را روبه رو میشیم
بعد هم مطمئنن وقتی مرحله کنکور را رد کنی  می بینی که چه قدر بچه بودی که به این چرت و پرتا فک می کردی اصلا
کاری ندارم پشت کنکور میمونی یا نه 
چه اتفاقی برات میفتع 
ولی لعنتی تو قطعا قوی تر از یه 4 تست مضحکی 
باو

----------


## Sh. Gg

چرا وارد رشته های بدون کنکور نمیشی... اگه تو همون رشته ها تلاش کنی مطمئن باش موفق میشی

----------


## DR.del

ای بابا من نمیدونم این کنکور چیه که چهارتا آدم از کنارش پول‌ به جیب میزنن و بنز سوار میشن و چهارتا آدم دیگه هم به فکر‌خودکشی میفتن.
خواهر من کنکور‌ یه مرحله از زندگیه نه خود زندگی‌.
تو همین انجمن ده تا آدم هستن که سال اولشون رو رفتن پاسخ برگ رو یه مقدار سیاه کردن و کیک و ساندیس‌رو خوردن و رتبشون شده فلان هزار ولی سال بعدش پزشکی‌آوردن میگی‌دروغ میگم برو مصاحبه رتبه برترا رو بخون ببین چند نفرشون اینطورین.
ببین وقتی‌آدم تو همچین شرایطی قرار میگیره این نشخوار های فکری‌میان سراغش که آی علاقه نداشتم و آی از زندگی‌ خسته شدمو آی از اولش اشتباه بودمو و این چیزا
هر آدم منطقی نمیاد بهت ایراد بگیره چرا سال اول قبول نشدی چون خیلیا قبول نمیشن سال اول ولی بهت میگه چرا تا خود کنکور علاف بازی در آوردی و وقتتو با اینجور تفکرات پوچ هدر دادی.
شما هنوز به آخر کنکور نرسیدی بعد احساس میکنی به آخر دنیا رسیدی؟؟
به قول شاعر: عجب بابا عجب...

----------


## Apaq

حقیقت امر این هستش که نمیخوام بشینم برات حرف های فلسفی و اوه پسر زندگی  چقدر زیباست بزنم، چون میدونم بعضی وقت ها نیست، فیلم و داستان نیست زندگی،  در این نوزده سالی که عمر گرفتم از خدا میفهمم که چقدر جدی میشه توی بعضی  شرایط. چنگ میندازه و آزارت میده، راه رهایی ای هم نیست ازش، چون زندگی، با  همین چیزاست که زندگیه، و ما، و ما باید چکار کنیم؟ اینکه ادامه بدیم. تهِ  تهِ همه ی این صحبت ها میرسی به این که باید ادامه بدی. اصل، مشخصه :  ادامه دادن. ولی سخت میشه بعضی وقت ها. این حرفا رو میزنم بهت چون یاد  پارسال خودم افتادم. من توی شرایطی بودم که نمیتونستم درس بخونم، نمیخوام  بهانه ی قبول نشدن بیارم، نه، شاید حتی اگه میخوندمم جایی قبول نمیشدم، ولی  در هر صورت شرایط من اون بود، آدمی بودم که میدونستم قرار نیست قبول بشم. و  نمیدونی که این روحیه ی بازنده چقدر میتونه عقبت بکشه، بیشتر از چیزی که  هستی عقبت میکشه. می بینی؟ تلخه، این که آدم بدونه چندماه آتی، دلپذیر  نیست، توش باخت داره، بردی نیست برای لبخند، و باید اون جَو رو تحمل کنه.  کسی صبر نکرد برای من، کنکور صبر نکرد برای من، پس بدون دنیا صبر نمیکنه  برات. بعد کنکور خبری نیست جز سلامتیِ تو. چیزی که توشی زندگی توئه، مال  توئه و موظفی بخاطرش قوی باشی. تو نه مهجوری که اسمت آیدیت رو گذاشتی  مهجور، و نه داغونی که حالتت رو گذاشتی داغون، آدمی، و آدم شکست هم میخوره.  فقط خدا میدونه که چقدر، امسال که پشت موندم رو دوست دارم، چون چیز یاد  گرفتم داخلش، میدونم حتی اگه امسال قبول هم نشم، سالی بود برام که حداقل  چیزهایی یاد گرفتم که حالم رو بهتر کنم. یاد گرفتم مبارزه کنم، و سختی بعضی  وقت ها چقدر میتونه کمک کننده باشه. مثل پارسال من نباش، دوماه شاید وقت  زیادی نباشه ولی میشه کار انجام داد داخلش، ولو شده کم. جای این " قبول  نمیشم قبول نمیشم " ها، کاری کن که با سر بالا قبول نشی. همون سر بالا  نمیدونی که چقدر مهمه، که مهم میشه برات. حق داری غر بزنی، ناراحت باشی،  مایوس باشی، ولی ته ته تهش باید ادامه بدی. خودت، آیندت، و زندگی ت رو به  دندون بکشی. تو رو نمیدونم ولی من یکی، حالم به هم میخورد از  درس خوندن، ولی باید خوند دیگه، بایدیه یه سری چیزها. :) چون همینه زندگی.  18 سالته ها هنوز، کلی و کلی و کلی راه داری، میدونم که میدونی. خدا مگه مُرده که میترسی؟
منم نه دیدمت و نه میشناسمت، اما بهترین ها رو برات  میخوام، از ته قلبم.
خدا پشت و پناهت باشه :***

----------


## mahoor_j

اول از همه متشکرم وقت گذاشتین و متنی که نوشتم رو خوندید
بابت حرفاتون هم متشکرم معلومه کلیشه ای حرف نمیزنین
 حالم یکم بهتر شد و دیدگاهمو عوض کرد نسبت به یه سری چیزا
برای شما بهترین هارو ارزو دارم و امیدوارم موفق باشین

----------


## mahoor_j

تک به تک کلماتی که نوشتید رو خوندم 
و واقعا متشکرم بابت نوشتن این متن ها 
الان احساس بهتری دارم فقط امیدوارم مثل دفعه های پیش این احساسم نابود نشه به سادگی 
بازهم متشکرم 
امیدوارم موفق باشید در مسیر زندگی تون

----------


## Mysterious

*چرا نمیخوای بخونی دلبندم؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*یاد آهنگ مهدی جون افتادم:
کم آوردم 
دیگه کم آوردم
چقد از دست تو بد آوردم*

----------


## Ngizz

اون تیکه ای که گفتی رشتت رو دوست نداری درک میکنم منم سال اول میگفتم اصلا چرا اومدم تجربی فقط صرف اینکه گفتن درست خوبه معدلت بیسته برو، فقط چون مامانم دوست داشت من دکتر بشم و... تقریبا روزی یکی دو ساعت بیشتر نمیخوندم تعداد تستمم به صدتا نمی‌رسید. موقعی نتایج کنکور اومد انگار تازه با پتک زدن تو سرم. موقعی قبولی تک تک دوستا و آشناها اومد گفتم بفرما اینا همونایی بودن که تو سوالای درسیشون رو جواب میدادی. حالا اونا پزشکی آوردن تو فوقش رتبت به پرستاری یه شهر کوچیک یا نهایتا آزاد بخوره. شاید همین برای خیلی ها هدف یا آرزو باشه ولی من میدونستم کم کاری کردم اونم خیلی خیلی زیاد. میخوام بگم حس و حالت طبیعیه چیزی نیست که برای من یا بقیه اتفاق نیوفتاده باشه ولی وقتی به خودت میای که دیگه خیلی دیره. پس چه بهتر الان که سه ماه وقته بخونی نمیتونیم بگیم حتما میشه یا حتما نمیشه (هرچند که اگه واقعا تلاش کنی و از جون مایه بذاری تا حدود خیلی زیادی میشه) ولی حتی اگه نشد با یه رتبه خوبه زیر پنج شش هزار قراره بمونی پشت کنکور. مطمئن باش خیلی فرق هست بین یه رتبه پنج هزار و یه رتبه پنجاه هزار  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*کم نیاری یا بیاری زمونه مث سگ با آدم تا میکنه
چه بخوای چه نخوای باید تا میتونی خودتو با شرایطی که داری سازگار کنی
یه نفر نمیتنونه و خراب می کنه
یه نفر میتونه و خراب می کنه
یه نفرم هست هم میتونه هم انجامش میده و کارو خراب نمیکنه
تو الان هر کدوم این 3 تا باشی مجبوری که یه جوری بسازی با زندگیت
موفق ترین آدما هم دلشون چیزایی رو میخواد که گنده هاش دارن
مثلا من دلم لامبورگینی تزئین شده با طلا میخواد 
ولی نمیتونم حالا حالا ها بهش برسم از راه درست و حسابی 
بشینم گریه و زاری که آی چرا اونایی که سایتای گمبلینگ و پولشویی و ... راه انداختن تو سن 25 سالگی بهش رسیدن و من نتونستم؟
پس بهتره به همین چیزایی که داریم و میتونیم داشته باشیم قانع باشیم
هر چی قناعت بیشتری داشته باشی بیشترم رشد میکنی
آدمی که حرص چیزای از دست رفته رو میخوره دیگه جلو نمیره تو زندگیش
ولی کسی که حرص و جوش نداشته هاشو بخوره نه تنها جلو که نمیره تازه برمیگرده به جایی که از زیر صفر شروع کرده بود
#پند_آرتور*

----------


## El Nino

> ولی دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم
> چند بار هم سعی کردم خودکشی کنم تا حداقل از حرف بقیه راحت بشم می‌دونم اشتباه بود کارم ولی خب اون موقع فکر میکردم چاره ای واسم نمونده بود
> من هیچ کدوم از شماها رو نمی‌شناسم ولی گفتم که اینجا تنها جایی بود که میشد افکارمو بنویسم
> دلم میخواد فقط از این وضعیت خلاص بشم 
> چون دیگه واقعا کم اوردم...


ببین داش من چند بار متنتو به دقت خوندم و منوجه ام اوضاع از چه قراره.
یه وقتی رو برای ورزش و ارتباط گرفتن با دوستان کنار بذار که یه کم از این تنش و استرسه کم شه برات.
اینطوری اطرافیانت اگه ببینن داری یه کار مفیدی رو انجام میدی از این ژست تهاجمی شون باید کوتاه بیان، قاعدتاً!

اما اگه این کار رو نکنی باز بهت سرکوفت میزنن باز تو نمیخونی درستو و باز اونا بهت پیله میکنن و این مثه یه چرخه ی مرگبار ادامه خواهد داشت...

----------


## tataloo

ما که تازه شروع کردیم داریم میخونیم بعد چن سال دوری از درس یعنیم ن صفر مطلقم و همه جا هم گفتم حداقل تو یه مدرسه رفتی اکثر مطالبشو یه چیزایی یادته من بعد چن سال دوری از درس اومدم نظام جدید ولی با این وجود دارم میخونم درسا هر چند سخته الانم چن روزه تازه شروع کردم دینی دهمو یازدهمو خوندم و دینی دوازدهم هم نصفش مونده تموم شه به حرف بقیه اهمیت نده بخونی یکی دو تا درسو تموم کنی دیگه دلت نمیاد بیخیال درس شی و یه انگیزه میگیری که بیشتر تلاش کنی اول هر کاری سختی خودشو داره یکی مث تو اینجور ناامیده یکی مث من امید دارم که تو دو ماه پرستاری ازادو حداقلش بیارم واقعا تفاوت تو این برهه از زمان تو طرز فکر و تلاش افراده که همه چی رو جا به جا میکنه

----------


## Amir Ho30n

سلام 
دوست خودم کنکوری 95 بود سال 97 بعد از سه سال کنکور دادن پزشکی قبول شد وقتی ازش پرسیدم توی دانشگاه احساس بزرگی نمیکنی گفت از من بزرگتر هم هست 
حالا تو با یه بار کنکور دادن فاز خودکشی گرفتی 
تو که با یه کنکور به هم میریزی در اینده با زندگی که خیلی از کنکور سخت تره میخوای چی کار کنی!؟
من خودم کنکوری97 ام و درکت میکنم ولی تا اخرین لحظه تلاش خودتو بکن فوقش نتیجه نگیری در عوضش  50 درصد راه رو رفتی 
از من نصیحت برای خودت انگیزه درست کن مثلا من با  دوستم گروه گزارش کار زدم علاوه بر انگیزه باعث شده بیشتر درس بخونیم در صورتی که ممکنه همین گروه گزارش کار برای یکی دیگه مضر باشه
کاری که باهاش انگیزی میگیری رو شروع کن و با تلاش و توکل به خدا ادامه بده تا حداقل با یه رتبه خوب پشت کنکور بمونی 
ممنون که خوندی

----------


## matinzu80

> ما که تازه شروع کردیم داریم میخونیم بعد چن سال دوری از درس یعنیم ن صفر مطلقم و همه جا هم گفتم حداقل تو یه مدرسه رفتی اکثر مطالبشو یه چیزایی یادته من بعد چن سال دوری از درس اومدم نظام جدید ولی با این وجود دارم میخونم درسا هر چند سخته الانم چن روزه تازه شروع کردم دینی دهمو یازدهمو خوندم و دینی دوازدهم هم نصفش مونده تموم شه به حرف بقیه اهمیت نده بخونی یکی دو تا درسو تموم کنی دیگه دلت نمیاد بیخیال درس شی و یه انگیزه میگیری که بیشتر تلاش کنی اول هر کاری سختی خودشو داره یکی مث تو اینجور ناامیده یکی مث من امید دارم که تو دو ماه پرستاری ازادو حداقلش بیارم واقعا تفاوت تو این برهه از زمان تو طرز فکر و تلاش افراده که همه چی رو جا به جا میکنه


بقچه ای نخون داداش من تو الان دینی رو تموم کردی شرط میبندم یه هفته دیگه همشو فراموش کردی

----------


## Amirsina

> اون تیکه ای که گفتی رشتت رو دوست نداری درک میکنم منم سال اول میگفتم اصلا چرا اومدم تجربی فقط صرف اینکه گفتن درست خوبه معدلت بیسته برو، فقط چون مامانم دوست داشت من دکتر بشم و... تقریبا روزی یکی دو ساعت بیشتر نمیخوندم تعداد تستمم به صدتا نمی‌رسید. موقعی نتایج کنکور اومد انگار تازه با پتک زدن تو سرم. موقعی قبولی تک تک دوستا و آشناها اومد گفتم بفرما اینا همونایی بودن که تو سوالای درسیشون رو جواب میدادی. حالا اونا پزشکی آوردن تو فوقش رتبت به پرستاری یه شهر کوچیک یا نهایتا آزاد بخوره. شاید همین برای خیلی ها هدف یا آرزو باشه ولی من میدونستم کم کاری کردم اونم خیلی خیلی زیاد. میخوام بگم حس و حالت طبیعیه چیزی نیست که برای من یا بقیه اتفاق نیوفتاده باشه ولی وقتی به خودت میای که دیگه خیلی دیره. پس چه بهتر الان که سه ماه وقته بخونی نمیتونیم بگیم حتما میشه یا حتما نمیشه (هرچند که اگه واقعا تلاش کنی و از جون مایه بذاری تا حدود خیلی زیادی میشه) ولی حتی اگه نشد با یه رتبه خوبه زیر پنج شش هزار قراره بمونی پشت کنکور. مطمئن باش خیلی فرق هست بین یه رتبه پنج هزار و یه رتبه پنجاه هزار


دقیقا مثل من.من از وقتی که یادم میاد جزء 3 تا شاگرد برتر کلاس بودم (تو مدرسه سمپاد) به جز سال دوازدهم

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*سلام.حوصله نداشتم کل نظرات رو بخونم و یه نگاه گذرا انداختم.فک کنم من با بچه ها مخالفم.قطعا با حرفای من خیلیا مخالفن ولی حقیقته و حقیقت تلخه،واضحه که یه عده جبهه بگیرن.ببین اینایی که میگن کنکور اونقدرا مهم نیست و ‌‌‌...به نظرم یا هیچی حالیشون نیست یا به جیب پرپول باباشون متکی ان‌.کنکور مهمه بیش از اونچه که تصورشو بکنی.تو با قبولی تو یه رشته شان اجتماعیت،افرادی که در اینده قراره دوستات و همکارات بشن،همسر آیندت و n تا فاکتور دیگه که حوصلم نمیشه بنویسم رو انتخاب می کنی.اگه پزشک بشی دوستات و لیست کانتکت گوشیت میشه یه عالمه خانم دکتر و اقای دکتر،پسری که شغل مناسبی نداره نمیاد جلو واسه خواستگاری چون میدونه جوابت نه هست،کیسای خوب دکتر، مهندس ،تحصیل کرده میان سمتت.ببین تو با کنکور داری دایره ی ادمایی که در آینده بیشتر باهاشون در ارتباطی رو تعیین میکنی.نخندین،مسخره نکنین،عصبی نشین با حرفام،کمی فکر کنین ببینین درسته یا نه‌.البته مسخره هم بکنین ب حال من فرقی نداره چون حقیقت تغییری نمیکنه.اینا رو گفتم ک بدونی کنکور مهمه.منتها چیزی ک هست راهش خودکشی و این لوس بازی های منفی ۱۸ نیست.ببین سن تو یه سنیه ک بهش اجازه ی ورود ب دانشگاه داده شده.پس این یعنی ک دیگه بچه نیستی.حرفا و احساسات بچگانه رو بذار کنار و مطابق سنت رفتار کن.حرفام یه کم تند و تلخه،عذر میخوام.ولی موفقیتت رو میخوام ک اینجوری حرف میزنم باهات.امسال اگه هیچی هیچی نخوندی ک خب باید واقع بین باشی با شروع طوفانی و ...هم احتمالش میل ب صفر پیدا میکنه ک بخوای پزشکی بیاری.ولی این دلیل نمیشه درسا رو بذاری کنار.در مورد خانوادت هم من خودم پشت کنکور بودم میدونم چی میگی.بدترین زمان مرداد هست که نتایج میاد و فامیل و دوست و آشنا مثه پتک میخورن تو سرت ولی یه گرز درست کن که از آسیبش در امان باشی.وقتی خانوادت ببینن ک محکم داری ادامه میدی دیگه هیچ کی رو تو سرت نمیزنن و شروع میکنن به حمایت کردنت.نگرانی بابت خانواده نداشته باش.این افکار کودکانه رو هم بنداز تو سطل آشغال و درش رو قفل بزن ک دیگه نیاد سراغت.تو از بقیه که پزشکی قبول شدن کمتر نیستی،هستی؟!!!*

----------


## tataloo

> بقچه ای نخون داداش من تو الان دینی رو تموم کردی شرط میبندم یه هفته دیگه همشو فراموش کردی


درسته میخام برناممو تغییر بدم این مدلی هم بدرد نمیخوره زیست و شیمی رو باید هر روز ثابت بزارم تو برنامم ادبیات و عربی و ریاضیو تو یه روز بخونم دینی و زبان و فیزیکم فرداش بخونم اینطوری بهتره

----------


## Phenotype_2

> احتمال خیلی زیاد دراون شکست خواهم خورد چون تا حالا هیچ کاری واسش نکردم


هیچ کاری نکردیو میگی (دیگه!!!) کم اوردم؟ من ک نفهمیدم چی نوشتی ولی پیچیدش نکن. ی بار دیگه(دیگه!!!) برو و این بار بیشتر وردار ک بیشتر اورده باشی ک کم نیاری.

----------


## Ngizz

> درسته میخام برناممو تغییر بدم این مدلی هم بدرد نمیخوره زیست و شیمی رو باید هر روز ثابت بزارم تو برنامم ادبیات و عربی و ریاضیو تو یه روز بخونم دینی و زبان و فیزیکم فرداش بخونم اینطوری بهتره


خودت میدونی ولی معمولا ادبیات و دینی به خاطر ضریب بالا و فرار بودن هر روز تو برنامه میذارن فیزیک، ریاضی و عربی و زبان یکی درمیون. بعد جدا از اینا سعی کن هر شب 5 تست قرابت و 5 تست ارایه بزنی از الان. یه شب در میون متن عربی و کلوز و ریدینگ کار کنی. آخر هفته ها یه تایمی اختصاص بده تست لغت زبان بزن در طول هفته نمیخواد (اگه زبانت یه حد نرمالی هست) هرشب چندتا درس مشخص کن لغت و تاریخ و املا رو کار کن وقتی تموم شدن شروع کن تست سراسریشون رو کار کن کافیه  :Yahoo (1):  به این میگن باکس ثابت عمومی خیلی زود بازده هست و واقعا خیلی زود درصدت رو بالا میکشه. کل عمومی هات از 3 الی 4ساعت در روز بیشتر نمیشه ولی نتیجش فوق العاده هست. زبان فارسی گلچین شده مباحث آسون رو اول بخون ولی حذف نکن یه سوالم یه سواله. گفته بودی چند سال از درس دور بودی گفتم این روشو بهت بگم خیلی از کسایی که عمومی رو بالا میزنن هر روز ثابت روزانه دارن و عمومی خیلی رتبه رو جا به جا میکنه اینو واقعا دیدم

----------


## saj8jad

والا ما هم خیلی وقته که کم آوردیم، ولی چاره چیست؟ ...

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*بچه ها غصه نخورید . این همه افسردگی و غصه خوردن اصلا به درد نمیخوره وکارساز نیست . الان من که انقدر به خودم مریضی دادم و افسرده شدم  کجای دنیارو گرفتم؟ اصلا یه کنکوری افسرده ایا جایگاهی تو رتبه های برتر داره؟ همیشه ارامشتونو حفظ کنید . از انرژی های منفی دور باشید . بعضی از کنکوریا از یه چیزی خیلی میترسن .. باور کنید اون چیز پشت کنکور موندن نیست . این که خانواده ها خیییلی ناراحت میشن هم بیشتر بهانه است . خیلیا از تلاش شبانه روزی میترسن . میترسن 4 یا 5 صبح بیدار بشن شروع کنن به درس خوندن . انقدر اعتماد به نفس بعضیا پایین هست که به خودشون نمیبینن تلاش کنن . این پشت کنکور موندن دیگه به نظرم طبیعی ترین چیز توی ایرانه . ولی از الان که نباید ناامید بشی . پشت کنکوری با رتبه 10 هزار بهتره یا پشت کنکوری با رتبه 100 هزار ؟ *

----------


## rozhn

من سه سال کنکور دادم سال دوم همین تایما بود هیچی نخونده بودم و دیگه بیخیالش شدم هنوزم که هنوز حسرت اون دوماهو میخورم چون سال سوم که شروع کردم به خوندن فهمیدم تو دوماه چقد میشه کار کردو جلو اومد حداقلش این بود بجا رتبه ۱۳ هزار ۵ هزار میشدم شاید اون رتبه ای که میخواستم نبود ولی باعث میشد سال سوممو با حس خیلی بهتری شروع کنم اینکه ببینی تو دوماه چیکار کردی میدونی ۱۲ ماهو میترکونی همه این فکرایی که میگیم از ذهن منم گذشته تنها چیزیم که میتونه کمکت کنه اینه حسابی تلاش کنی وقتی زحمت بکشی و ببینی چقد براش مایه گذاشتی دیگه حرفای بقیه برات مهم نیس چون وقتی حرف بقیه روت تاثیر میذاره که ته ذهنت حس میکنی راست میگن ولی تلاشتو بکنی میدونی دیگه حرفاشون درست نیس

----------

